# Prepping a swarm trap



## Kcnc1 (Mar 31, 2017)

I am planning on setting out some swarm traps this year. I have a lot of collected propolis, burr comb and some old brood comb. How should I use these to bait the hive? Melt it all down and “paint” it on the inside? Just rub it as it is on there? Throw it in as it is?

I am also planning on using lemongrass oil


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Is the brood comb in a frame? If so put it in the middle of a trap that will hold frames. 

I like to use the lemon grass oil mixed with beeswax so I would melt down the burr comb so that you have about 1/2 of melted wax. It does not have to be very clean. When melted mix in about 20-30 drops of lemongrass oil. Pour the mixture into small molds. I like the mini muffin tins. Put a wire in the melted wax to serve as a hook once cooled. Then put one lemongrass lure in each trap. Like to rub the inside of the trap with the lure once it has cooled to spread the scent all around the inside. 

I have never used propolis other than putting some scrapings in the trap bottom. Some will dissolve the propolis in grain alcohol and paint the inside of the trap to spread the smell.

Good luck and happy trapping.


----------



## Kcnc1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I myself melt all the old unusable comb/propolis trash and brush it inside all over. 
Well, the brush kind of turns into a clump.

Really liked the Odfrank's way - heat gun! Seems like great idea.
The next season want to use the heat gun too - just melt/spread the old gunk directly inside the trap. No brushing.


----------

